# Headphones for the Fire



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I bought these headphones a few days ago, and I'm very pleased with them. They give good stereo sound on my Fire, and they're very comfortable.



Note: When I bought them a couple of weeks ago, they were $5.64 with free Prime shipping. Today I noticed that they're $5.44 with free shipping, and it's a different seller. Whatever, for less than $6, these are a bargain.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I always think it is so strange how prices change on Amazon. When I first got my Android phone, someone on the Android forum posted a link about these headphones that were only $2.47.
 
Now they are just under $10 plus shipping. (I did see that they are also available for around $5 on Amazon as well from a different seller.) Anyhow, I bought one set and LOVE them. When I talk to my parents using the headphones, they can't even tell that I'm using them. That says a LOT about the quality. I ended up buying five more sets. I have one set at work, one in my purse, one in the living room and the other two are socked away should I need them. (I prefer the in-ear style like what you posted because they block more of other noises, but the other headphones don't see to bug me like other ear "buds"..)

I really need to find some _noise cancelling_ headphones for at work. Do the ones that you posted a link to seem to block out other noises?


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

KimberlyinMN said:


> I always think it is so strange how prices change on Amazon. When I first got my Android phone, someone on the Android forum posted a link about these headphones that were only $2.47. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002CMEIW0 Now they are just under $10 plus shipping. (I did see that they are also available for around $5 on Amazon as well from a different seller.) Anyhow, I bought one set and LOVE them. When I talk to my parents using the headphones, they can't even tell that I'm using them. That says a LOT about the quality. I ended up buying five more sets. I have one set at work, one in my purse, one in the living room and the other two are socked away should I need them. (I prefer the in-ear style like what you posted because they block more of other noises, but the other headphones don't see to bug me like other ear "buds"..)
> 
> I really need to find some _noise cancelling_ headphones for at work. Do the ones that you posted a link to seem to block out other noises?


I'm really envious of people who can use this type of headphone or even the ones mentioned by JimC.
I have such very small ear canals & internal ear area in general (not sure how to describe it) but I cannot wear anything like either one of these styles. I need an over-the-ear style & am constantly in search of a light-weight pair with a microphone (to also use with my smartphone).


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

KimberlyinMN said:


> I really need to find some _noise cancelling_ headphones for at work. Do the ones that you posted a link to seem to block out other noises?


Not especially well. I have a pair of Sony noise-canceling headphones that cover the ear, and they're better for that.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

CegAbq said:


> I'm really envious of people who can use this type of headphone or even the ones mentioned by JimC.
> I have such very small ear canals & internal ear area in general (not sure how to describe it) but I cannot wear anything like either one of these styles. I need an over-the-ear style & am constantly in search of a light-weight pair with a microphone (to also use with my smartphone).


I am the same way actually! That's why I was amazed that I can actually use these. Granted, not for extended periods of time though. For the in-ear style, I like it when they come with a selection of ear pieces. A really good behind-the-neck headset for you cell phone is the Motorola bluetooth headset. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002BH3I9U/ref=oh_o00_s00_i00_details It's lightweight, no cords, and you can take calls too.  I also have these this bluetooth headset that works great too. http://www.amazon.com/LG-HBS-700-Wireless-Bluetooth-Headset/dp/B0052YFYFK/ref=pd_bxgy_cps_img_c


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

KimberlyinMN said:


> I am the same way actually! That's why I was amazed that I can actually use these. Granted, not for extended periods of time though. For the in-ear style, I like it when they come with a selection of ear pieces. A really good behind-the-neck headset for you cell phone is the Motorola bluetooth headset. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002BH3I9U/ref=oh_o00_s00_i00_details It's lightweight, no cords, and you can take calls too.  I also have these this bluetooth headset that works great too. http://www.amazon.com/LG-HBS-700-Wireless-Bluetooth-Headset/dp/B0052YFYFK/ref=pd_bxgy_cps_img_c


I've actually been thinking about those Motorola ones (or these: http://www.amazon.com/ARCTIC-Sound-ORACO-ERM28-GBA01-Headphones-Black/dp/B0040Z1EHY/ref=wl_it_dp_o_npd?ie=UTF8&coliid=I24OU0H309TUVC&colid=3T9ICZ91HT3KH). My hesitance is that I listen to audiobooks in bed at night (yeah, there's lots of rewinding the next morning ) while I'm falling asleep & they don't look like they'd be comfortable for that.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Question for any gadget gurus: Amazon sells several models of Bluetooth adapters with 3.5mm plugs. Would these devices work with a Kindle Fire to transmit the sound output to Bluetooth headphones?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Should.

I seem to recall discussion on this early on . . . . .someone had something that worked, I think. . . . .


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I have an older Sony BT transmitter that I got in 2008 to use with my old MP3 player which didn't have BT. I plugged it into my Fire & it worked beautifully.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

CegAbq said:


> I'm really envious of people who can use this type of headphone or even the ones mentioned by JimC.
> I have such very small ear canals & internal ear area in general (not sure how to describe it) but I cannot wear anything like either one of these styles. I need an over-the-ear style & am constantly in search of a light-weight pair with a microphone (to also use with my smartphone).


Have you seen these Sony ear phones? They're less than $20, comfortable to wear, and may work pretty well for you. I've even fallen asleep with them on, and they are very comfortable.

Personally, I'm partial to Bose and this Bose Mobile Headset is my favorite; people on the other end never complain about how I sound, and the sound for music is really good. I think they would also work for your ears.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh yeah, I have the Phillips over the ear (but not behind the neck) headphones: http://www.amazon.com/Philips-Adjustable-Headphones-SHS4700-28/dp/B003DKL57G/ref=dp_cp_ob_e_title_2. I guess I have so many different headphones that I don't remember what I have. And these just happen to be on the table next to my chair here.


----------

